# DTG and Tunnel Drying??



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

I am just wondering if any one is using or tried a tunnel dryer or over to cure there DTG prints. If so how well does it go??.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Some DTG's, like Kornit, say you should only use a tunnel dryer.

The belt has to be turned down significantly, to allow the shirt to be under heat for 2-3 minutes or so.

I would ask your manufacturer or distributor for their recommendations.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Since the Epson-based dtg printers are using the Dupont white ink, most people feel that to get the best washfastness... you need to heat press the shirt at some point because the white ink needs some pressure. The Kornit printer uses a ink that is much different and thicker than the inks for the Epson-based printers. Here are some links posted from Page 28 of the DTG101 guide (www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf) that talks about using a conveyor dryer to cure dtg prints.
- Inkjet Garment Printing - Screen Printing University • View topic - Kornit Testing at the Minneapolis show 
- Inkjet Garment Printing - Screen Printing University • View topic - Wash tests 
- Inkjet Garment Printing - Screen Printing University • View topic - Conveyor vs Heat Press 

I have also seen some discussions on DTGInks.com's forum about this as well. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

After reading my post above, I think I should clarify that there are people that have an Epson-based printer that run the shirts through a dryer first and then heat press the print at the end. This will help cure the top layer of ink and prevent the silicone sheet from smearing the ink. This is similar to what some people do with hovering the heat press over the print.


----------

